# still attempting to understand LOL



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Soo, Im really reading into Saltwater keeping, Im going to set one up here soon i think. Does the watts per gallon rule apply? im planning on buying a t5ho set up i found and its 75 watts for a 10gallon tank. The tank set up im going to attempt is 10-15 lbs live rock, PFS substrate. and maybe some
Mushrooms & Polyps.. as far as fish i dont know that ill have any. Only one i think would work in a 10 is a clown fish but i donno yet i havent read up that far... i plan some snails and little crabs.. I know a 10 isnt the best idea for a new guy in salt. however i keep my several freshwater tanks going and clean. Im aware this tank will need every day attention. but i love the idea of having a saltwater tank on my computer desk with me LOL. thanks for the help


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

FWIW the saltwater equilivant of FW plants is macro algae.

You might look to using some macro to give a saltwater equilivant to a fw planted tank.

just a thought 

worth at most .02


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

SevenNoOni said:


> Soo, Im really reading into Saltwater keeping, Im going to set one up here soon i think. Does the watts per gallon rule apply? im planning on buying a t5ho set up i found and its 75 watts for a 10gallon tank. The tank set up im going to attempt is 10-15 lbs live rock, PFS substrate. and maybe some
> Mushrooms & Polyps.. as far as fish i dont know that ill have any. Only one i think would work in a 10 is a clown fish but i donno yet i havent read up that far... i plan some snails and little crabs.. I know a 10 isnt the best idea for a new guy in salt. however i keep my several freshwater tanks going and clean. Im aware this tank will need every day attention. but i love the idea of having a saltwater tank on my computer desk with me LOL. thanks for the help


You really won't need that much light, but at least with that much, you would be able to keep any coral you chose. There is actually quite a few fish you could keep in the 10 that are reef safe. Might I suggest a 20g, as you have a bit more variety the begin with, nad its a bit longer, little more stable. But, 10g will do. either a 10 or a 20, weekly water changes and you won't need a skimmer. Powerhead that will move 150-200gph, and I believe your off and running. Macro Algae, as stated above, most use in their sumps, as this does not look very good in a display tank. But, with that tank size there is no need for one.
Marine Plants: Saltwater Plants, Aquarium Marine Algae and Turtle Grass
Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Nano Corals
Nano Fish


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks you two for the good info ill look into that Macro Algae, Never thought about it before. thanks a bunch!


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

think maybe with that Macro Algae I could make a Moss wall with it. Cover the Background in an Algae wall? could be interesting looking who knows  when i get this set up ill add some photos. Hopefully within the month


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

SevenNoOni said:


> think maybe with that Macro Algae I could make a Moss wall with it. Cover the Background in an Algae wall? could be interesting looking who knows  when i get this set up ill add some photos. Hopefully within the month


what I did with me 55g was cram in a 1/4" square plastic grid (egg crate lighting diffuser) 3" in front of my back glass and add some shop lights pointing forward. Them put the rock, sand, fish and corals in front.

What I did was very similar to a moss wall as I put chaeto and caulerpa macro algaes between the egg crate and back glass. So the macros expanded and kinda formed a moss wall.

nitrates and phosphates dropped to 0 in a few weeks and my two tangs were constantly graizing on the macros the poked through the egg crate. and pods thrived also to provide some food for smaller fish as well.

my .02


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

that sounds like a great idea. Sorry it takes me so long to reply... between work and school my free time is spent keeping my wife happy LOL..


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

SevenNoOni said:


> that sounds like a great idea. Sorry it takes me so long to reply... between work and school my free time is spent keeping my wife happy LOL..


You take all the time you need to respond. Life outside of these forums is more important. Just ask your wifie *old dude

my .02


----------

